# Oinkster Festival



## Jack W. (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm off to the Oinkster Festival this weekend.  

http://www.pine3.info/Oinkster.htm

It will be another gathering of interesting barbecue crazies.  I looks like a traditionalist weekend.  Expected attendees include.

Gary Wiviott

http://www.wiviott.com/

Bob in Ga.

http://www.bobinga.com/

Dave Lineback

http://www.ibiblio.org/lineback/lex.htm

Big Jim Whitten

http://www.lazyq.com/

and a few other very passionate personalities in the BBQ world.  We are planning to have lunch at The Skylight on the trip up.  It's going to be kind of a barbecue pilgrimage.  I'll let you know how it turns out.

The food ought to be quite interesting.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip, keep us posted!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 1, 2007)

Good luck, Jack!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 3, 2007)

Jack: Tell Wiv, Bruce, and Big Jim I say howdy! Make sure you get some of Big Jim's hush puppies! A great time is to be had indeed. Wish we could attend.


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 6, 2007)

Whew, what a weekend.  We got underway about 4:30am and met Bob in Ga, his wife Ginger, and Big Jim in Goldsboro.  They said they had gone to McCalls for dinner the night before then on to Wilburs across the street for a pulled pork dessert.  They said McCalls was good, Wilburs was better, but neither got the two thumbs up.

We left Goldsboro and headed for Ayden to have lunch at Pete Jones' Skylight Inn.  This was truly a great experience.  Jeff Jones had remembered Bob in Ga and his wife from a previous visit and acted as our tour guide and treated us to a great lunch that included pork barbecue from different stages.  It's really amazing how the pork itself changes over time.  The best we ate was right off of the hog, chopped and naked.  At Pete's they chop the "popped" skin right in with the chopped pork to give it a crunchy dimension, with a great pork skin taste.  What a treat!  

The menu at Pete's is very simple.  You can get 3 different sized trays that include coleslaw and cornbread, or you can get a sandwich, with or without coleslaw.  Pepsi and tea to drink.  

The corn bread is rumored to be fried.  I asked and Jeff told me it was baked.  They do add a great amount of pork drippings and there was a tub of lard on the shelf in the kitchen, presumably for the cornbread.  It was VERY good.  I went back and bought seconds.  A bargin for 50 cents.

After a tour of the pits, and more lunch and some story telling by Big Jim, it was off to Urbana, VA for the rest of the Q fest.

We arrived about 5:30 or so and made introductions.  Dan Gill has a great little store called The Something Different Country Store.  It was bustling with business.   We were made to feel right at home and started sampling the treats that Dan serves up.  Dan cures his own Va Hams, smokes his own turkeys, cures and smokes fish, and is famous for his Kickin' Chicken.  Dan is a curing and brining expert and it shows in his business.  Good stuff everywhere.  The rockfish and salmon were outstanding.   

After a tour through the store we went out back to start preparing dinner.  Freshly steamed crabs, prime rib, pork ribs, a fresh cold cucumber soup, and a cracker tray with Dan's famous smoked turkey and VA ham salad to use as a spread.  We had a great port, a 12 yr old burbon, and plenty of untaxed spirits, including my apple pie, were consumed.  There was also a fine box of cigars that one of the old timers had shipped for us to enjoy since he couldn't attend.  The party lasted well into the night.

Breakfast in the morning was another treat.  Fresh jalepeno hoe cakes, freshly ground sausage, sliced mangos and liver pudding were all consumed with smiles.  

Then it got HOT, and I mean HOT.  

Dan had prepped up Kickin' Chicken, a shoulder clod, 2 cases of ribs, lots of salmon and rock fish, 5 turkey breasts and a couple of cases of boston butts, the night before.  He fired up a huge pit that he calls "Old 97" and started cooking for the store and his guests.  As the meats got done, we took our fill and brought the rest into the store to be sold.  The people of Urbana, VA are treated well.  More crabs, Ribs, prime rib, chicken, fried alligator, hushpuppies, and a delicious tortelini salad.  Then out came the untaxed spirits, a 20 yr old bourbon, more cigars, and lots of light hearted conversation.   Again, the party went well into the night.

All in all it was a great time.  I'll post some Pictures when I get a chance.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's some pictures if your interested:

http://entertainment.webshots.com/album/560225242ijFMwo

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 9, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics Jack.
I saw that BBQ joint(Capitol of Q I think it was called ??) on tv. What joint was that?


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 9, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing the pics Jack.
> I saw that BBQ joint(Capitol of Q I think it was called ??) on tv. What joint was that?



Pete Jones' Skylight Inn in Ayden, NC.  

It is some of the most authentic, basic barbecue I've ever had the opportunity to sample.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Unity (Aug 9, 2007)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yessir. Seeing the pictures makes me want to head that direction. Real good Q. 

--John  8)


----------

